# After upgrade, contant reboots



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all -

Hardware: Humax TiVO/DVR (80hr); upgraded to Maxtor 300GB HD 

After doing the backup (which created a 1007MB file which I called Humax.bak), then restore with:

mfstool -restore -r 4 -s 150 -xzpi /mnt/sda12/Humax.bak /dev/hdc

(it completed, told me I now have 342 hrs (264 more than the original 78))

then:
tpip -s /dev/hdc (told me that it had initialized 150MB swap area)

it constantly reboots ("Welcome! Powering up...", then gets to the second screen ("Almost there. Just a few minutes more.)", then reboots again about 1-2 minutes later...never gets to the setup menu).

Can someone clue me in as to what the problem might be here?

If I put the original drive back in, it works.

Thanks....Bob


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

Your swap is not properly initialized, so the tivo is running with no swap. You need to run tpip with additional options as described here.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

JamieP said:


> Your swap is not properly initialized, so the tivo is running with no swap. You need to run tpip with additional options as described here.


That was the ticket. 
Ran tpip -s -1 on the drive...problem solved.

Thanks!!!

Bob


----------

